# Unzureichender Kundenservice, lange Wartezeit auf Prämie



## Fröschlein (26. August 2010)

*Unzureichender Kundenservice, lange Wartezeit auf Prämie*

Hi,

ich habe hier schon ein paar aktuelle Beiträge gelesen, dass einige (Mini-)Abonennten sehr unzufrieden mit der (späten) Zustellung der Prämie sind und auch ich muss mich leider hier einreihen.

Ich habe ein paar Fragen diesbezüglich an die Community bzw. an die zum Verlag/Abo-Service gehörenden Mitarbeitern die hier im Forum aktiv sind und nutze jetzt das Forum, weil die Standard-/Textbaustein-Antworten des "Kundenservice" bisher nur wenig hilfreich waren.

Zunächst der Hintergrund: Am 1.8. habe ich das Mini-Abo bestellt und sollte als Prämie das Mini-PC Heft bekommen. Der Beginn des Abos erfolgt ab 1. September und ich habe bei der Bestellung eine Einzugsermächtigung erteilt.

Aufgrund der Einzugsermächtigung bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass meine Bestellung mehr oder weniger unverzüglich bearbeitet wird - da ich aber nun nach über 3 Wochen das Sonderheft noch nicht erhalten habe, habe ich bei kundenservice@dpv.de nachgefragt und als Antwort bekommen (zusammengefasst): "wenn bezahlt wurde". Daraufhin habe ich geantwortet, dass ich eine Einzugsermächtigung erteilt habe mit dem freundlichen Hinweis, dass dies schon aus meiner ursprünglichen Anfrage klar zu erkennen war ... die nächste Antwort war dann ähnlich sinnfrei (zusammengefasst): "wenn die Bezugsgebühr fällig ist".

Soll ich jetzt zurückfragen "und wann ist sie fällig?" ... warum kann der "Kundenservice" mir keine klare Antwort geben?

Meine eigentlichen Fragen sind also:

1) Tatsächlich: wann wird denn in dem oben beschriebenen Fall die Abo-Gebühr fällig und wann wird dann die Prämie wirklich verschickt?
2) Ich verstehe ja, wenn man die Kunden möglichst spät belasten will (ich wurde immer noch nicht belastet), aber wenn sie dadurch ihre Prämie wesentlich später bekommen, sehe ich das eher als Nachteil - kann man das für die Zukunft nicht umstellen, dass bei Einzugsermächtigung die Prämie sofort verschickt wird?
3) Wie sieht denn hier das Geschäftsverhältnis aus, also wer ist DPV, wer ist Computec bzw. wer hat den größten Nachteil, wenn ich das Abo wieder kündige (wohl der Verlag, oder)?

Zum einen ärgere ich mich schon über die Wartezeit auf das Sonderheft, aber über das schlechte Antwortverhalten des Kundenservices ärgere ich mich noch mehr (ja, ich weiss, ihr bekommt 100e von Anfragen, aber mir ist es lieber ihr nehmt Euch für jede Anfrage mehr Zeit und beantwortet sie richtig als dass ich schon nach wenigen Stunden einen Standardtext erhalte, der meine Frage gar nicht beantwortet).


Danke und Gruß,

Alex


----------



## nfsgame (26. August 2010)

*AW: Unzureichender Kundenservice, lange Wartezeit auf Prämie*

Die Ticketnummer weltweit zu verteilen so wie du es gerade gemacht hast ist maximal unschlau. Ein Hinweis auf eine PN wäre intelligenter gewesen .


----------



## abo@computec.de (26. August 2010)

*AW: Unzureichender Kundenservice, lange Wartezeit auf Prämie*

Hallo,
Vorweg eine Entschuldigung:
- Bearbeitung Ihrer Email an den Kundenservice war mangelhaft. Der Kundenservice hätte Ihnen gleich in der ersten Antwort auch konkret Ihren Abbuchungstermin mitteilen sollen und kurz erklären müssen, weshalb dies so ist.

Das Miniabo wird in Ihrem Fall am 02.09. abgebucht - dies ist bei Abo-Abbuchungen bei uns generell so, damit Sie Ihre Rechnung/Abbuchung eben erst nach Erhalt der ersten Lieferung bekommen. 
Ca. 2-3 Tage danach erfolgt bei erfolgreicher Abbuchung dann in Ihrem Falle der Prämienversand (der Zeitraum jedoch ist u.U. Prämienabhängig).
Nach Rücksprache mit unsrem Dienstleister wird nun das Sonderheft morgen verschickt - heute war leider der Versand bereits durch.

Hier noch kurz Antworten konkret auf Ihre 3 Fragen:


> 1) Tatsächlich: wann wird denn in dem oben beschriebenen Fall die Abo-Gebühr fällig und wann wird dann die Prämie wirklich verschickt?


->> Die Abogebühr in Ihrem Falle wird 1 Tag nach Erstveröffentlichung ihrer Erstlieferung fällig. Die Prämie dann ca. 2-3 Tage danach, nach erfolgreicher Abbuchung.



> 2) Ich verstehe ja, wenn man die Kunden möglichst spät belasten will (ich wurde immer noch nicht belastet), aber wenn sie dadurch ihre Prämie wesentlich später bekommen, sehe ich das eher als Nachteil - kann man das für die Zukunft nicht umstellen, dass bei Einzugsermächtigung die Prämie sofort verschickt wird?


->> Vielen Dank für Ihre Meinung. Wir nehmen diese Kritik gerne an und arbeiten an einer kundenfreundlicheren Lösung. Anmerken möchte ich jedoch, dass dies (das frühe und sofortige Abbuchen) nicht jeder Kunde wünscht.



> 3) Wie sieht denn hier das Geschäftsverhältnis aus, also wer ist DPV, wer ist Computec bzw. wer hat den größten Nachteil, wenn ich das Abo wieder kündige (wohl der Verlag, oder)?


->>das ist ganz einfach und auch überall z.b. in unsrem Impressum nachlesbar. 
Der Verlag ist: COMPUTEC MEDIA AG - ganz klar. 
Die Abwicklung (Rechnungsstellung, Zahlungsabwicklung und Versand) erfolgt über unser Partnerunternehmen DPV Direct GmbH.
->> den Größten Nachteil hat bei der Kündigung ihres Abos natürlich der Verlag. Daher sind wir natürlich immer daran interessiert, den Service auch zu verbessern.

BTW:
nfsgame hat hier einen sehr wichtigen Hinweis geliefert - die Ticketnummer sollten Sie nicht öffentlich machen. 

Wenn Sie Beschwerden über unseren Abo-Serivce (computec@dpv.de) haben, senden Sie diese direkt mit der Ticket-Nr. mit kurzer Detailbeschreibung an den Verlag: (abo@computec.de). Hier werden wir versuchen, schnellstmöglichst eine für Sie zufriedenstellende Lösung des Problems zu finden.



schönen Gruß
Abo-Service Computec


----------



## Fröschlein (26. August 2010)

*AW: Unzureichender Kundenservice, lange Wartezeit auf Prämie*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Die Ticketnummer weltweit zu verteilen so wie du es gerade gemacht hast ist maximal unschlau. Ein Hinweis auf eine PN wäre intelligenter gewesen .


Kannst Du mir auch noch verraten warum Du das so siehst?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (26. August 2010)

*AW: Unzureichender Kundenservice, lange Wartezeit auf Prämie*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Die Ticketnummer weltweit zu verteilen so wie du es gerade gemacht hast ist maximal unschlau. Ein Hinweis auf eine PN wäre intelligenter gewesen .


Richtig, darum habe ich sie mal unkenntlich gemacht. PM FTW!


----------



## Fröschlein (26. August 2010)

*AW: Unzureichender Kundenservice, lange Wartezeit auf Prämie*

@abo - vielen Dank für die ausführliche Info und die vorzeitige Zusendung des Sonderheftes. DAS nenne ich Service.

Ich wollte keine dritte e-mail schreiben (das eine e-mail an abo@computec.de bei anderen Mitarbeitern landet, war mir nicht direkt klar und daher auch meine Frage 3) und habe daher den Weg hier ins Forum gesucht. Das Ergebnis zeigt, dass es ein guter Weg war, zumal eben auch andere User davon profitieren können.

Ob nun eine frühe Belastung und damit verbundene frühere Zusendung der Prämie besser ist als eine späte Belastung, wird garantiert von anderen Kunden garantiert anders gesehen - so ist das Leben. Dennoch interpretiere ich die Erteilung einer Einzugsermächtigung immer als "der schnellere Weg" - hier wäre evtl. die manuelle Überweisung zielführender.

Zur Ticketnummer habe ich jetzt aber dann doch noch eine Frage: warum ist die so gefährlich bzw. was soll die Welt da draussen damit anfangen? Das ist doch nur eine Nummer aus einem internen "Kunden-Anfrage-System" von DPV - oder nicht?

Danke und Gruß,

Alex


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (26. August 2010)

*AW: Unzureichender Kundenservice, lange Wartezeit auf Prämie*

Da die Anfrage hinreichend beantwortet wurde und der Leser schon in wenigen Tagen sein Heft bekommt, wird der Thread hiermit geschlossen.


----------

